# Some Of My "Babies" ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2007Sep18

Terry


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Pretty birds Terry


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Such beautiful birds Terry!
I especially love the frillback. Am thinking I might want one of those someday. Yours in the photo is especially pretty


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Gorgeous birds!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Chance is such a cutie! He looks like he will be quite the character. We wish him all the best and a long happy life!!

That Frillback is really something! What a lovely color! Stunning! Those birds are quite fascinating to me. When I see a fine example, such as yours, I can't help thinking that when they molt, you could make a FINE FEATHER BOUQUET!   

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Baby Chance is so TINY. He has such an expressive face for such a little one. Even as impaired as he is, he just radiates awareness. Every day he makes it is a blessing. He is in my prayers.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, everyone! The Frillback is courtesy of our member, Rena. She is young but will hopefully pair up with my aged Frillback guy. With my luck, it will be the Frillback and the English Trumpeter or some equally unlikely pairing .. oh well ..

Everybody, please do be pulling for Baby Chance. S/he is totally aware and responsive, and just a delight and a strong little baby. The head and neck twisting is very severe, but if Chance can go the course, then I can too.

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

They are all beautiful, but there is something about that Baby Chance with his white tipped beak that has me in AWE.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The frillback is gorgeous.
Best of luck with baby Chance.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Parfait and Pepper are just lovely. I'm glad to hear you got your Frillback hen, she is beautiful. The racer is prety too!

I will keep little Chance in my thoughts and prayers.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Lovely birds thanks for sharing


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Have no fear, Terry! 

WE ARE CHEERING CHANCE ON AND SENDING ALL THE LOVE AND HEALING THOUGHTS THAT WE CAN!!

Sure hope you find out if it's something "treatable" or a nerve trauma that may always be with him. He sure isn't letting that handicap slow him down!

HUGS

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Those are indeed some beautiful birds! I am pulling for Baby Chance, what a little sweetie!

Bill B.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for looking, folks!

Terry


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

VERY Beautiful birds!

Little Chance is such a CUTIE!!!

Thank you for posting some pictures!
-Hilly


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow, Pepper and Parfait really are grown up. They are both just lovely birds. And that frillback, I think I am truly in love. There's not a single chance I could come across one of those and not buy it if there was one at the feed store lol. Little Chance sure looks like a fighter! I can't play the videos for some reason (which is dumb, since I have Picasa too), but he looks like a strong little guy in the pictures. Of course he's very lucky already, to have ended up in your hands! The racing hen is a beauty as well. I love the way their beaks look. Thanks for taking the time to post these guys.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, would x-rays of Chance's neck help tell where it is not aligned? Then, perhaps some type of brace could be put on him that could help straighten it?


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Beautiful Blue check hen Terry . . .Congrats.

Abisai


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks again, everyone for looking and for the well wishes for Baby Chance. Maggie, that's a good thought about getting x-rays done and seeing if there is something that could be done to help little Chance keep that neck and head in a more normal position.

Terry


----------

